# HTML and MS Office Access



## pepsi71ocean (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi All  its me again, ive stumbled into a weird problem and i hope its something simple and easy to fix.

Heres the issue.

Ok, I'm building ordersets for this company and they want to be able to do drop down menues, and multiple selection menues as well. Well i figured out hwo to draw the data from MS Access tables and use them in the web page for the drop down menue. But when i took the complete database off of my computer ad put it onto the yahoo server a strange thing happened, the drop down menues dissapeared, and anything linked to MS access can't be found on the page, however the scripts are still embedded in the webpage. The hardcoded drop down and multiple selection menues work, its just the access driven coded ones.

The reason for using Access instead of hardcoding it, is so i can be able to add/delete modify the data in one, or several table(s) instead of editing 1,or 30 pages of order sets.

WHen i copied the database over i copied everything, and infact if i download the whole database onto my bro's computer it works fine, its just when its on the website thatit acts that way.

I talked to my teacher at school and she didn't know what im doing wrong, but mentioned something called SQL Server? 

Any help would be helpful.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 6, 2008)

for apps like this use php + mysql


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for the reply Wizz, 

I have a new question.

How does MySQL work exactly? and Is php hard to learn as to  im unfimilair with it.


----------



## Disparia (Apr 7, 2008)

This project leads me to believe that you can't use an Access database on linux natively, which is what your web host is 
probably using.

But even if there was a way, I'd lean towards PHP/MySQL. Fairly easy to learn, and it's probably already setup at your host.

Could upload to your host a file named "info.php" with the text <?php phpinfo(); ?> in it to find out if it's enable and what version you're running. Simply run it by going to http://www.yourdomain.com/info.php

The examples we would give you are dependent on which version you're running.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Apr 7, 2008)

Do they have books on php, on a scale of 1 to 10 what do you rate php compared to html?

Thanks for the reply, im checking it now.

EDIT: heres the link to the page http://vlst.org/info.php


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Apr 8, 2008)

The Server has bothy PHP and My Sql on it, so i went and bought a book on PHP and Mysql Im studying the book and i hope to have something up and running soon, thans W1zzard and Jizzler.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 9, 2008)

you can use access to export all of the data to a mysql database, and you can use php to read and write from the database, as for the actual specifics of the mysql and php, i cant help you there .


----------

